# a TRUE customized popo.



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok guys today i just about rapped up the project other than a few little things . 

Today i completed the wiring of all switches and lights . 

Toggle switch for 4x4 redone 
Toggle switch for fan redone

LED Park/Brake light 

HIDS completly wired into the light switch 

Dead man switch install ( Week ago ) 

Guage lights turned to LED ( Warm white / soon to be cool white or BLUE ) 

Here are pics to show for the work ive done .. 

Oh and snorkels are finally installed


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

those SRA wheels make that thing wide :bigeyes:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

lmao there not SRA wheels . there irs turned backwards . lmao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! now it just needs some new shoes!!! :rockn:


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yep, gonna need some new shoes to get ya where those snorkles can go!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

king05 said:


> Yep, gonna need some new shoes to get ya where those snorkles can go!


:agreed: unless you only stay at the ponds in Crosby... they have a nice hard bottom... you go anywhere else, you gotta have some new shoes... LOL


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

lmao can i get a MIMB Sponsor on that . lmao . Working on edls or 27 laws skinnies .


----------

